# Need advice...



## ajlmom (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi. I bought my daughter a golden puppy for her junior and confirmation dog. My daughter decided she really likes showing her, so we took them to a handler for lessons. The handler said that my daugher's puppy is 1 inch too short. I read the standard and it says she would be disqualified. She's 10 months old. Is there a reasonable chance that she might grow another inch? Does anyone have any advice? Thanks.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you buy her as a show prospect? What did her breeder say? Her breeder would know best when your dog's lines mature.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

She will grow. Don't freak out yet.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree at 10 months, many girls will still grow, especially if she hasn't had her first heat cycle yet. At 20.5 in, she is in standard, in the inch below.


----------

